# ST. MAARTEN: An Update on Our Resorts



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 30, 2020)

> Update on St. Maarten
> 
> 
> As we navigate the COVID-19 pandemic together, the health and safety of our members, owners, guests and team members has remained our top priority. Nearly every industry has been impacted by the crisis and unfortunately, we have been forced to make some difficult decisions, including adjusting the reopening timeline for our resorts in St. Maarten.
> ...


----------



## Krteczech (Apr 30, 2020)

Sad, but expected. My RTU at The Towers at Mullet bay is probably total loss. Construction came to abrupt halt last year and I reconciled with the fact that I will not celebrate Christmas in my unit any more. We have made great family memories there for ten holidays season before Irma.


----------



## pedro47 (May 1, 2020)

A very sad story, owners have paid their maintenance fees for 1999 & 2020 and they still cannot use their timeshare until sometimes hopefully in the  spring 2021.


----------

